# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Guilde perso] Entraide - Tous planqués derrière Kiyo

## Mr Slurp

Les entrainement de chasse à la prime en coopération 
Bienvenue à vous amis chasseur de primes. Vous avez une guilde perso et souhaitez avoir de l'influence sans vous faire raquetter? Alors vous êtes au bon endroit!

Pour ceux qui ignorent tout du principe : 
En montant la branche "Art de la guerre" dans votre guilde jusqu'au niveau 3, vous pourrez créer en 3 jours des missions "entrainement de chasse à la prime". Ces missions coutent 300pts d'influence et en rapportent 3000, soit un gain net de 2700 d'influence. A quoi ça sert? bah à ce que vous voulez :
- Agrandir votre banque de guilde
- faire des armes de sièges de guilde (pour le RvR)
- créer des bannières ou autres bonus

Voici un petit résumé des coût d'amélioration de votre banque de guilde si vous le faites en PO



> Petit calculs rapide :
> Pour le "Guild Stash" (50 slots) il faut : 
> - Architecture niveau 1 (500 influence)
> - Architecture niveau 2 (1000 influence)
> - Guild stash (1000 influence)
> Soit en po direct : 5po
> 
> Pour le "Guild Treasure Trove" (100 slots) il faut : 
> - Architecture niveau 3 (5000)
> ...


Pour pouvoir construire des entrainement de chasse à la prime dans votre guilde, voici ce que ça vous coûtera :



> Pour débloquer ces entrainements il faut : 
> - Art de la guerre niveau 1 (500)
> - Art de la guerre niveau 2 (1000)
> - Art de la guerre niveau 3 (5000)
> 
> Soit en po direct : 13 po



*Liste des joueurs participants :* 
- Mr Slurp
- Zepolak
- Billybones (KimJongIl in game)
- Ivanoff
- revanwolf
- Atavus (Papry in game)
- Olih
- Tatsu-Kan
- Wizi
- Kiyo
(plus d'autres dont j'ai pas le pseudo au moment ou j'écris ces lignes)

*Déroulement des ECPG :* 
- On se retrouve tous à la sortie de l'Arche du Lion, comme pour les events de guildes classiques. Le rendez vous principal se fait le *dimanche à 18h*
- La personne qui va lancer son ECPG invite les participants sans sa guilde. Pensez à adapter le rangs pour les nouveaux membre afin qu'ils n'aient aucuns droits si ce n'est celui de représenter la guilde (on est entre gens honnêtes, mais on sait jamais)
- Il lance la chasse, et on commence.
- une fois la chasse terminé, on quitte tous la guilde et on rentre dans une nouvelle guilde pour la chasse suivantes

*ATTENTION :* 
Chaque joueur est limité à 5 guildes, il est donc impératifs que vous ne soyez pas associés à plus de 4 guildes de façon permanente.

----------


## Kiyo

Je serai bien intéressée, en plus j'aime bien chercher les mobs. Bon par contre je vais être moins présente la semaine prochaine et absente pendant 2 semaines donc ça sera pour plus tard pour moi  ::):

----------


## Mr Slurp

Y'a pas de problème puisque si on farm pas c'est un projet qui se fait sur le long terme (parce que bon faire 60K d'influence à coup de 3K, faudra quand même un peu de temps)

Et puis quelque part ça peut être un bon entrainement pour les missions de la guilde CPC, puisque ça nous permettra de mieux connaitre les chemins emprunté par les fugitifs ainsi que leurs différentes caractéristiques.

----------


## Zepolak

Alors ma motivation ne serait pas du tout le deep cave mais plutôt avoir un paquet de +5 ravitaillement de dispo (et tout de même le coffre) mais ouais, l'idée est sympa et bien pensée !
Je pense que le moment idéal pour le faire est le dimanche après les events de guilde. Non ?

----------


## Ptit gras

Le +5 influ d'une guilde est valable 12h et déplacable à chaque structure que l'on claim. En avoir une multitude ça ne me semble pas nécessaire Zepo  ::P:

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Alors ma motivation ne serait pas du tout le deep cave mais plutôt avoir un paquet de +5 ravitaillement de dispo (et tout de même le coffre) mais ouais, l'idée est sympa et bien pensée !
> Je pense que le moment idéal pour le faire est le dimanche après les events de guilde. Non ?


Chacun fait bien ce qu'il veux de l'influence qu'il gagnera par ce biais  :;): . C'est vrai qu'en tant que joueur PvE j'ai plutôt pensé aux aspects qui concerne ce mode, mais c'est tout autant valable pour faire des armes de sièges ou autres bonus RvR.

Par contre faire ça après les events de guilde CPC, bah déjà c'est trop tard pour moi (mais si vous voulez le faire pourquoi pas), mais aussi j'imagine qu'après avoir faire une course, une rando, et une chasse à la prime les gens n'auront pas forcément envie de se recoller la dessus.

Perso je le vois plus comme un truc à faire un peu n'importe quand (genre paf on sais pas quoi faire, "bha si ca vous botte on se fait une tite chasse"), mais comme il faut un minimum d'effectif (5-10 personnes selon la difficulté du fugitif), faut déjà savoir si y'a assez de monde qui est intéressé.

Toutefois, je connais mal les bonus RvR et pour le coup je veux bien qu'on éclaire ma lanterne.
Dans le wiki je lis :



> WvW Fort +5 Supply  : For 12 Hrs, any fortification held by your guild in World Vs World will give improved Supply to all allies.


Ca veux dire qu'il faut revendiquer le fort au nom de ta guilde perso pour que ca marche  ::huh:: 

[edit] Bah petit gras à finalement répondu avant que j'ai eu le temps de poser la question. mais dans tout les cas ca reste vrai pour faire des armes de sièges dans vos guildes perso, et en faire profiter les copains sur le terrain (et ce sans occuper les slots de construction de la guilde CPC  :;):  )

----------


## billybones

count me in !

----------


## Ptit gras

> pour faire des armes de sièges dans vos guildes perso


Oui, surtout si vos effectifs de raid sont à 20+, vous pouvez poser 5 catas de guilde pour le prix en ravito de 4 catas normales !

----------


## Mr Slurp

Et je le répète, sans avoir occupé les slots de construction de la guilde CPC. 
En plus je ne pense pas que la guilde CPC perde en influence pour autant, puisque finalement même si il y avait des micro guildes "satellite" à CPC ayant cet objectif (on peut tout imaginer) les joueurs ne les taguerai que le temps de faire l'event, et ceux donnant un coup de main resteraient tagués CPC et feraient donc gagner les 20 point d'influence de la participation à l'évènement.

Y'a peut être un filon pour nos amis RvRistes  :;): 

PS: 2700 d'influence c'est 5 cata (et un peu rab) que l'ont peut faire en 5 jours ... mais faut prendre en compte que dans ce cas il faut monter au palier 4 en art de la guerre.

----------


## olih

De toute manière, les slot occupés, ce sont ceux des guildes perso non ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Le +5 influ d'une guilde est valable 12h et déplacable à chaque structure que l'on claim. En avoir une multitude ça ne me semble pas nécessaire Zepo


Tsss tsss tsss...

Ça prend quand même 24h à être recherché. Actuellement, on ne met pas du +5 à chaque fois, c'est que manifestement on a pas assez de gens avec  ::): 

La durée de 12h, à vrai dire, ça veut dire que c'est valable une journée, ni plus ni moins. Le lendemain, faut en ressortir un.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Un autre avantage que je vois à cette façon de faire, c'est que pour le coup on peux en mettre plusieurs en file de construction d'avance, et leur laisser le temps de se faire sans surcout d'influence, bref y'a vraiment moyen que ça profite aux deux profiles de la guildes.

----------


## olih

> Un autre avantage que je vois à cette façon de faire, c'est que pour le coup on peux en mettre plusieurs en file de construction d'avance, et leur laisser le temps de se faire sans surcout d'influence, bref y'a vraiment moyen que ça profite aux deux profiles de la guildes.


C'est le genre de truc que tu ne peux pas stacker je crois.

----------


## Hasunay

Si c'est faisable ça peut être intéressant ! Super idée en tout cas.

----------


## ivanoff

Brillante idée. Je suis partant.
D'ailleurs je viens d'en lancer un dans ma guilde perso. Rendez-vous dans 3jours  ::):

----------


## Kiyo

Au fait, comment on peut acheter de l'influence pour sa guilde ? J'ai beau chercher je ne trouve pas ^^"

----------


## Mr Slurp

Il faut que tu aille voir un pnj intendant de guilde, et que tu lui achète de l'influence (faut bien représenter ta guilde au moment ou tu achètes, c'est consommé immédiatement)

----------


## Maximelene

Le vendeur pour ces objets est juste à côté des autres PNJ liés aux guildes (notamment celui pour créer sa guilde), à l'Arche par exemple (à droite en entrant dans la banque).

----------


## Kiyo

J'ai du parler à tous sauf au bon u_u"

Merci à vous pour ces réponses rapides !

----------


## Guitou

> J'ai du parler à tous sauf au bon u_u"
> 
> Merci à vous pour ces réponses rapides !


Le PNJ parle pas explicitement d'influence mais de boissons.
Genre tu payes un coup aux gens aux alentours et ta guilde gagne en influence (ça va de quelques boissons à de la boisson pour toute la zone).

----------


## Mr Slurp

Salut à tous

Je remonte le sujet pour savoir combien y'a t'il des canards qui, dans les jours à venir, auront débloqué l'accès aux entrainement de chasse à la prime?
Normalement pour ce qui me concerne, la "construction" de 2 "Entrainement de Chasse à la Prime de Guilde" (que je noterai ECPG pour des raisons pratiques) seront terminé demain.

D'après ce qui est évoqué sur le sujet, Ivanoff à surement déjà débloqué au minimum un ECPG. Si d'autres personnes sont prêtes ou partantes, on pourrai envisager les premiers essais ce week end.

Hésitez pas à me faire signe in game, mon compte est Mr Slurp  :;):

----------


## ivanoff

Mon ECPG est bel et bien terminé donc on pourra le tester quand vous le voulez.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Bon allé, je relance de 10.

Qui à des ECPG en stock en dehors de Ivanoff et Moi+Orgazmo?

Qui est motivé pour filer un coup de main ce week end (samedi ou dimanche aprem par exemple), sachant que cela implique qu'on les aidera aussi dans l'avenir?

----------


## revanwolf

J'en ai aussi en stock des ECPG et je serai ravi de vous aider ce week-end.

----------


## Danatoth

J'en ai 2 en stock également et je devrais être dispo que ce soit samedi ou dimanche aprem.

----------


## ivanoff

Pour ma part je sais pas encore si je pourrais être dispo samedi mais je serais dispo le dimanche aprem

----------


## Mr Slurp

Bon pour les motivé, d'ici 30 ou 40 minutes je lancerai un appel en chan guild pour voir si y'a de personnes qui veulent venir chasser quelques fugitifs.

----------


## atavus

Je viens de créer ma guilde.
D'ici une semaine, je devrais avoir la guerre niveau 3.

----------


## atavus

D'ici samedi je devrai avoir 2 missions d'entrainement et encore 2 d'ici une semaine.
Si des canards sont toujours intéressés.

----------


## Mr Slurp

J'espère que y'aura du monde, à priori de plus en plus de personnes ont débloqué et créés quelques ECPG.

Pour les motivés, c'est quoi le genre de créneau qui vous arrange le plus? Un soir en semaine? (sachant que pour ma part je suis rarement dispo passé 21h30), l'après midi en week end? Malheureusement on est pas assez de participants pour pouvoir improviser nos chasses, donc va falloir s'organiser un minimum.

----------


## billybones

je devrais avoir 2 entrainements en stock sur ma guilde, j'ai à peu près les mêmes horaires que toi slurpy

----------


## atavus

Je serai plutôt pour l'après midi en week end.

----------


## Zepolak

J'en aurais 1 dans 3 jours, donc prêt pour genre dimanche soir après les events par exemple.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Euh moi après les event en général je déco assez vite, parce que je retrouve Mlle Slurp, mais par contre on pourrai envisager de faire ça avant les event de guilde. Faut prévoir le temps de le faire pour tout les participants (temps directement dépendant du nombre de participants, je dirai 10 bonnes minutes minimum par ECPG), et le temps de manger avant les events de guilde  :;): 

---------- Post added at 16h40 ---------- Previous post was at 16h08 ----------

Mise a jour du premier post avec la liste des personnes prêtes.

----------


## Kiyo

Eh, je veux pas être toute seule dans ma liste...

Donc pour dire où ça en est ben ça a pas beaucoup avancé pour ma guilde presque perso, pas assez d'influence ni de po, ça attendra donc un peu.

Par contre je suis toujours dispo pour donner un coup de main et dimanche soir notamment je pourrai être là avant ou après les missions de guilde cpc. Par contre dans le week end je ne serai pas là.

----------


## Mr Slurp

T'es plus toute seule  :;): 

C'est bien noté pour tes dispo.

----------


## atavus

Plutot que de rusher tout çà dimanche avant les events de guilde, pourquoi ne pas le faire samedi soir ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

Parce que y'a des gens qui ont une vie.... pas comme nous  ::ninja:: 

Non c'est tout à fait possible d'en faire le samedi soir, mais faut encore qu'on soit assez nombreux, et que ceux qui l'ont fait samedi soir ne laissent pas tomber les autres le dimanche soir (c'est tout le monde aide tout le monde, j’accepterai pas deux fois celui/celle qui se pointe pour faire la mission de sa guilde, et qui se barre sans participer aux autres... parce que c'est CONVIVIAL)

----------


## Kiyo

Merci Mr Slurp  ::P: 

Petite précision cela dit, je ne serai pas là ce week end, mais pour les autres ça sera tout à fait possible.

----------


## ivanoff

je devrais être dispo pour le dimanche avant les missions de guilde mais je ne peux rien promettre pour le samedi si je suis la je donnerais un coup de main  :;):

----------


## revanwolf

Pour ma part je devrai être présent ce week-end,bien que pas sur a 100% pour le samedi.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Rdv ce soir 18h, on va essayer

----------


## Mr Slurp

Bilan de cette première opération

- 6 participants
- 8 chasses faites
- 2 ratées

Soit un total en influence de 18000, soit l’équivalent de 36Po d'influence.
A mon grand regret tous sauf un ont au moins réussi 1 entrainement pour leur guilde, j'espère qu'il reviendra.

On a appris que :
il faut inviter les participants dans la guilde pour que certains pnj comme mayanna puissent être découverts (pour le faire tomber de l'arbre en l’occurrence)

----------


## atavus

Surtout que le diplomate a 7/8, çà craint.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Tiens petite note Papry

A l'origine, il était prévu de faire en sorte de réussir 1 ECPG par participant (donc un pour chaque guilde), donc la prochaine fois t'en lancera pas deux de suite  :;): 

[edit]
Sinon oui, il y a très clairement des primes plus dur que d'autres à tomber.

On à appris que :
- Le diplomate, même en petite groupe, c'est la merde (rien de vraiment surprenant)
- Mayanna est juste un sac à PV sous l'eau. Bon selon les endroits ou il pop, ce n'est pas forcément possible de le faire barboter, mais quand c'est possible ça simplifie quand même bien le truc. Avec 5/6 joueurs à le chercher, il est très rapidement débusqué.
- 6-RUS (2-Mult en anglais), peut être relativement tendu, et demande de s'organiser au mieux pour lui balancer les étincelles (il faut vraiment se synchro)

Le diplomate et 6-RUS sont ceux que nous avons échoués, pour 6-RUS si on avait mieux compris et maîtrisé le truc, ça serait passé.

----------


## ivanoff

Quand est ce que vous réitéré  l'opération ?
Je n'ai pas pu venir hier :/

----------


## Mr Slurp

Certainement la semaine prochaine.

----------


## Zepolak

Par contre, je serais intéressé par le fait d'être prévenu à l'avance un peu  ::): 

Rien de grave, mon bounty attend sagement, et j'ai pas les mêmes besoin que vous (je m'en contenterai pour débloquer de quoi me faire le coffre et des catas de guilde) mais la journée pour le soir, ça va être très dur !

Ça vous a pris combien de temps ?

----------


## revanwolf

Entre 1h30 a 2h.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Disons qu'on a perdu un tout petit peu de temps vu que c'était une première dimanche dernier, mais oui une estimation de 10/12 minutes par chasse à la prime me semble réalise.

Dans le premier post j'ai fait un petit récapitulatif de comment ça se passe.
Pour l'instant, le dimanche vers 18h semble être un bon créneau (le soir en semaine ça ne semble pas évident pour tout le monde, et le samedi il y a beaucoup d'absent). Tant qu'on a un effectif autour de la dizaine, il faut rester sur l'idée d'un seul groupe, et tout le monde se déplace sur la même mission. Si jamais on arrivait à un effectif de 15 personnes, on pourrai envisager de diviser ça en deux groupes pour accélérer un peu la chose.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Salut à tous

Pour rappel, 
- Se tiendra dimanche à 18 heure la réunion des chasseurs de primes amateurs
- Aucun pré requis spécifiques si ce n'est d'avoir des TPs dans toutes les zones du monde (même si c'est un seul, c'est suffisant)
- Vous pouvez venir filer un coup de main même si vous n'avez pas d'ECPG dans votre guilde perso

La récompense est à la hauteur pour ceux ayant suffisamment développé leur guilde puisque ce n'est pas 4, ni 5, mais bien l'équivalent de 6Po d'influence qui sont en jeu.

*Rappel de l'idée et du déroulement dans le premier post du sujet pour les nouveaux arrivants.*

----------


## Mr Slurp

Petit rappel pour ceux qui trainent sur le forum et qui ont la mémoire qui fuit  ::P: 
18h aux Champs de Gendarran  :;):

----------


## Mr Slurp

Résumé des opération de ce soir:
- 6 mission
- 1 échec
- 8 participant (puis 7 suite à cause d'un vilain déserteur)

Merci à Sephil qui est venu nous apporter de l'aide, sans pour autant avoir de mission à faire pour lui.

Encore une fois 6-RUS nous à posé problème, il nous a manqué 1 minute pour l'achever, dommage.

----------


## billybones

Le déserteur, il avait oublié comme une tanche de préparer une mission de guilde et en plus sa meuf a débarqué au même moment donc il a filé à l'anglaise pour pas s'attirer les foudres de la belle !

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Le déserteur, il avait oublié comme une tanche de préparer une mission de guilde et en plus sa meuf a débarqué au même moment donc il a filé à l'anglaise pour pas s'attirer les foudres de la belle !


L'appel de la cuisse  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Et moi j'ai oublié comme un con.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Et moi j'ai oublié comme un con.


 :haha: 

C'est pour ça que j'essai de faire de ces petites chasses un évènement récurent à jour/heure fixe  :;):

----------


## Mr Slurp

Salut à tous

Pour rappel : 
Se tiendra dimanche 9 à 18h la troisième réunion des canard chasseurs de primes. 
Tout le monde est le bienvenu, que ce soit avec ou sans ECPG à faire, car pour certains PNJs avoir un effectif un peu gonflé peut s'avérer très utile.

Pour info, je serait indisponible pour ces chasses le dimanche 16, mais il ne tiens qu'à vous de les organiser  :;):

----------


## Mr Slurp

Aujourd'hui, 7 missions, 7 succès dont 2 foix le diplomate et notre bon vieux 6-Rus.
On s'améliore à chaque fois, et on est de plus en plus rapide, on a mit à peine plus d'1h pour les 7 missions  :;): 

PS: Merci à Tatsu pour son aide bénévole.

----------


## revanwolf

On a eu 2 fois le diplomate et 2 fois Trillia aussi.
Mais c'est vrai que ça s"est bien passé le nombre de personne et l'experience a grandement aidé pour certaines cibles(exemple 6-Rus ou le diplomate).

----------


## Zepolak

Merci bien !

Je vais pousser pour avoir les catapultes de guilde  :^_^:

----------


## Mr Slurp

Mais de rien, oublie pas de te mettre une paire d'entrainement de coté pour les prochaines fois (toujours en garder un d'avance en cas d’échec du premier, même si progressivement on maitrise de mieux en mieux les PNJ problématiques)

En tout cas c'est des moment toujours sympa sur le mumble, pas de prise de tête, une bonne ambiances, et les participants actuels sont bien rodés.

Bref, à tout ceux qui n'auraient pas encore franchit le pas, n'hésitez pas, c'est une affaire qui marche bien  :;):

----------


## revanwolf

Bonjour à tous

Bien que Mr Slurp ne soit pas dispo ce week-end,néanmoins les entrainement se poursuivent comme prévue dimanche 16 à 18h a gendarran.
Et comme d'habitude tout le monde peut y participer.

----------


## Kiyo

Je ne serai pas là non plus ce week end, donc à dimanche prochain pour les entraînements  ::P:

----------


## Bartinoob

Je viens de lancer art de la guerre 3, j'ferai un entrainement dans la semaine donc je ramènerai ma guilde la semaine prochaine  ::): 

(Et si j'suis là demain, je passerai donner un coup de main.)

----------


## Zepolak

Tout à mon ménage, j'ai zappé l'heure, et il est 16h45. Je sais bien que si je me ramène, vous serez bien assez sympa pour me faire ma mission alors que j'ai pas fait celle des autres, mais comme c'est injuste, je vais éviter ça et vous retrouver la semaine prochaine  ::): 
(En fait le but de mon message est de m'excuser pour mon absence)

----------


## Kiyo

Mais, c'est à 18h, pas à 16h  ::huh::

----------


## olih

Oui effectivement, c'était à 18h pas 16h.

----------


## Zepolak

> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Bien que Mr Slurp ne soit pas dispo ce week-end,néanmoins les entrainement se poursuivent comme prévue *dimanche 16 à 18h* a gendarran.
> Et comme d'habitude tout le monde peut y participer.


J'ai lu "dimanche de 16 à 18h". Faut pas chercher à comprendre... ^^'

----------


## revanwolf

Bilan du jour,5 missions effectuées dont 2 fois la même(Croisée Michelle coup sur coup)et les cibles ont été trouvée relativement rapidement.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Bien joué tout le monde. Content de voir que le mouvement que j'ai initié à bien pris  ::):

----------


## olih

Petit up pour les intéressés :
Dimanche 18h Gendarran, les missions d’entraînement, ça continue.

----------


## billybones

Franche réussite today ! à peine 4 fois teesa et 1 6-rus et 1 diplomate

----------


## Kiyo

6rus c'est notre mascotte à nous <3

----------


## olih

Ouaip.
Notre porte bonheur.

----------


## revanwolf

Oyez-Oyez, brave chasseurs de primes et d'influences.
La réunion hebdomadaire pour arrêter les vilains brigands se déroulera aujourd'hui à 18 h,point de rendez-vous aux Champs de Gendarran.
Venez nombreux.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Je serai là  :;):

----------


## revanwolf

[Grosse voix: On]

Vous êtes forts,vous adorez chassez les vilains,alors venez aux entrainements de chasse à la prime tous les dimanches a 18h aux Champs de gendarran.
On compte sur vous!!
(tousse)
[Grosse voix: Off]

c'est pas facile d'avoir la grosse voix bon sang,j'ai failli vomir mes poumons et donc rdv ce dimanche pour les entrainements de prime de guildes perso si tout va bien.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Salut
Pour info demain je ne serai pas dispo pour les ECPG.

----------


## olih

> Salut
> Pour info demain je ne serai pas dispo pour les ECPG.


Lâcheur  ::o: .

----------


## Mr Slurp

Oaui mais je serai normalement de retour la semaine prochaine... puis absent 2 fois de suite pour cause de vacances #3615mylife

----------


## Zepolak

Je serais absent cet aprèm aussi, ne m'attendez pas. Amusez bien bieng !

----------


## olih

Petit up histoire de.

Dimanche 21 juillet, 18h : entrainement chasse à la prime pour guilde perso.

----------


## Mr Slurp

J'en serai  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

> J'en serai

----------


## Mr Slurp

> 


Owi mon petit purE, vient danser avec nous, on va passer un bon moment tu vas voir  ::wub:: 

Bon sinon, encore un franc succès hier, comme à chaque fois  :;): 
Après pour le coté 3615mylife, je serait absent pour les deux prochaines fois (28/07 et 04/08), pour cause de vacances  :Cigare:

----------


## olih

Bon petite relance :
Ce soir 18h, on remet ça.

----------


## Kiyo

Je vais essayer de venir cte fois !

----------


## olih

Petit up, ce soir 18h, on remet ça.



D'un autre coté, je ne suis pas sur d'être là

----------


## Kiyo

Je ne serai là ni ce soir, ni dimanche prochain, ni dimanche prochain prochain, bouyouhh....

----------


## revanwolf

Voila le petit up hebdomadaire:

Dimanche 11 août à 18h,nouvel entrainement des chasseurs de primes de guilde perso.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Normalement, je serait là  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je suis en train de développer les arts de la guerre nécessaires et normalement je devrais venir vous embêter à partir de dimanche de la semaine prochaine  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

Ca fait vraiment plaisir de voir que cette activité fédère de plus en plus de monde  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

> Ca fait vraiment plaisir de voir que cette activité fédère de plus en plus de monde


Elle est d'autant plus sympa que c'est de l'entraide pure dans une ambiance pas speed & sympa  :^_^:

----------


## Maderone

J'aimerais bien m'y mettre aussi, mais me faut 10 po pour débloquer Art de la guerre niveau 3 :/ ça fait un peu chier. 
Vous avez un moyen de gagner de l'influence sans dépenser de sous ? 

Par contre si c'est convivial comme le dit Zepo, je viens pas hein !

----------


## Mr Slurp

> J'aimerais bien m'y mettre aussi, mais me faut 10 po pour débloquer Art de la guerre niveau 3 :/ ça fait un peu chier. 
> Vous avez un moyen de gagner de l'influence sans dépenser de sous ? 
> 
> Par contre si c'est convivial comme le dit Zepo, je viens pas hein !


- En faisant des entrainement de chasse à la prime pour sa guilde perso  ::ninja:: 
- Sinon, tu peux faire des reroll et faire leur histoire perso ... 
- ouvrir des coffres du lion noir et prier ...
- taguer dans ta guilde et faire des event (mais ca sera long)

Ne nous fait pas croire que tu n'as pas le budget  :;):

----------


## Maderone

J'ai le budget, mais d'autres projet pour lui.

----------


## Zepolak

J'ai acheté l'influence pour avoir assez de quoi faire l'art de la guerre 3. Ça vaut le coût je trouve. Pour que l'achat semble moins douloureux, le faire en 3 fois  :^_^:

----------


## Kiyo

Pour que l'achat soit moins douloureux, faire surtout bien attention à quelle guilde on représente lors de l'achat

 ::'(:

----------


## Maderone

:haha:  xD
C'est pas drôle pour toi, mais ça l'est tellement pour nous.

----------


## Maderone

Bon finalement j'ai décidé de farm et maintenant je peux me le permettre. C'est débloqué dans 71h, donc je serai là pour les prochaines

----------


## olih

Petit up et rappel :
Ce soir 18h, on remet ça.

----------


## Maderone

ça coute combien d'accélérer un entrainement ?

----------


## Maximelene

5 fois le prix de sa construction (donc 1500, en plus des 300 de base).

----------


## revanwolf

Et voila le up hebdomadaire:
Nouvelle session ce soir à 18h

----------


## olih

Comme ça on pourra faire notre quotidien de 10 kill de Teesa la louche  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

Nous étions 12 hier, cette activité devient de plus en plus populaire  ::o: 

/3615mylife
Sinon, perso je ne serait peut être pas dispo la semaine prochaine (01/09), pas dispo du tout le week end encore après (08/09), et j'en sais encore trop rien pour le 15/09 (lendemain de mariage)
Donc vous étonnez pas de pas me voir  :;):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Effectivement, nous étions assez nombreux hier.

Zepolak a donc proposé une chose qui me semble tout à fait logique.
Plus il y a de monde, et plus cela prend de temps, il serait donc utile de diviser en 2 groupes distincts les chasses à la prime.
Sachant que nous en avons déjà fait avec des groupes réduits (5-6) sans avoir d'échec (à ma connaissance).

Cela aurait plusieurs avantages : 
- Réduction du temps total
- Chance d'avoir les deux groupes sur la même cible (une pierre deux coups)

Sachant que l'on peut s'organiser pour synchroniser les lancements de chasse à la prime, et s'aider si un des groupes n'arrive pas à trouver sa cible.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Effectivement, nous étions assez nombreux hier.
> 
> Zepolak a donc proposé une chose qui me semble tout à fait logique.
> Plus il y a de monde, et plus cela prend de temps, il serait donc utile de diviser en 2 groupes distincts les chasses à la prime.
> Sachant que nous en avons déjà fait avec des groupes réduits (5-6) sans avoir d'échec (à ma connaissance).
> 
> Cela aurait plusieurs avantages : 
> - Réduction du temps total
> - Chance d'avoir les deux groupes sur la même cible (une pierre deux coups)
> ...


J'approuve complètement mon voisin du dessus.
Au début des entrainements de chasses à la prime, nous avons eu plusieurs fois des groupes de 6 et on s'en sortait pas trop mal, seul quelques primes genres 6-RUS (2-MULT en anglais), ou Tarban le diplomate nous ont posé problème. Toutes les fois ou nous étions 7 et plus on à jamais eu de soucis, donc 2 groupes de 7 sont parfaitement viables, et en se synchronisant, le groupe qui aurait finir rapidement pourrait au besoin aller aider l'autre groupe.

Par contre si on commence à faire des groupes, faudra essayer d'équilibrer au mieux les compos des deux équipes, autant sur l'aspect classes et types de build présents, que sur l'expérience des chasseurs de prime.

----------


## Zepolak

> Zepolak a donc proposé une chose qui me semble tout à fait logique.


Je pense que l'idée initialement vient d'Olih ou de Wizi, à la base  ::): 
Je n'ai fait que la voler et la prononcer à propos.

----------


## olih

Bah, on en avait déjà parlé samedi  ::ninja:: .
Mais c'est vrai qu'un groupe de 7, c'est l'idéal pour les chasses.

----------


## Bartinoob

L'avantage d'être sept, c'est que ça permet d'avoir l'avantage sur six russes mal embouchés.

Désolé.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Faudrait que je mette à jour la liste des participants du premier post, donc ce serait cool que les nouveaux arrivant dans l'aventure me mette un petit poste ici  :;): 

[edit] petite mise à jour du premier post, puisque maintenant ce n'est plus qu'une simple idée mais bel et bien une affaire qui tourne  :;):

----------


## olih

Petit up : toujours 18h, ce soir.

----------


## Zepolak

Je suis rentré de vacances mais je ne peux pas viendre pour cette session. Éclatez vous bieng !

----------


## olih

Petit up, guilde perso, entrainement chasse à la prime, ce soir 18h.

----------


## Kiyo

J'en serai normalement !

----------


## Mr Slurp

Quelle efficacité, 12 missions en 1h et 10 minutes, soit en moyenne un peu moins de 6 minutes par personne, c'est beau!

----------


## olih

Petit up, histoire de ne pas oublier (surtout pour moi  ::ninja:: ).
Ce soir 18h, missions de guilde perso.

----------


## Kiyo

J'en serai !

----------


## Bartinoob

Pas pu venir, pas d'internet depuis deux jours  :Emo: 

Alors que j'suis si près du gros coffre  :Emo:

----------


## Mr Slurp

Moi je viens de récupérer une ligne suite à mon déménagement, mais bon je pars demain en déplacement pour une semaine, et le week end suivant (27) je repars encore en déplacement. Donc je vous dis "à je sais pas quand" (mais je reviendrai  :;):  )

----------


## Maximelene

> je reviendrai


Zut.  ::sad::

----------


## Kiyo

Ah justement, j'étais surprise de pas te voir Barti mais la prochaine fois tu pourras sans doute en lancer 2 pour rattraper, je te laisse la mienne vu que je ne serai pas là (mais j'enverrai plein de bonnes ondes de 6rus-diplomate-Yanonka, ne vous inquiétez pas  ::P: )

Au fait Mr Slurp, c'était bien toi qui imitait fort bien le karka qui parle ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Zut.


Avoue mes blagues te manques  ::P: 




> Ah justement, j'étais surprise de pas te voir Barti mais la prochaine fois tu pourras sans doute en lancer 2 pour rattraper, je te laisse la mienne vu que je ne serai pas là (mais j'enverrai plein de bonnes ondes de 6rus-diplomate-Yanonka, ne vous inquiétez pas )
> 
> Au fait Mr Slurp, c'était bien toi qui imitait fort bien le karka qui parle ?


Bwa Bwa Bwa Bwa, je vois pas de quoi tu parles  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

> Avoue mes blagues te manques


C'est vrai.  ::sad::

----------


## Bartinoob

Moi je veux Slurp + Orgazmo + Mr Green sur mumble simultanément. J'suis sûr que ça peut donner quelque chose de beau. 

Ou bien une division de l'univers par zéro, au choix.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Moi je veux Slurp + Orgazmo + Mr Green sur mumble simultanément. J'suis sûr que ça peut donner quelque chose de beau. 
> 
> Ou bien une division de l'univers par zéro, au choix.


Ça c'est déjà produit, c'était magique, un vrai grand moment!! (on a fait les 3 chemin de cita d'affilé)




> Il a Feu de Bael flammes quand il est mort


Note que l'univers à survecu  :;):

----------


## olih

Petit up, toujours 18h ce soir.

----------


## Bartinoob

J'me doutais bien que j'avais zappé quelque chose.

----------


## Kiyo

Alors, vous êtes tombés sur des pénibles ?

----------


## olih

Teesa la louche au moins 4 fois, la prisonnière, le shaman, Felix * 2, André, Trekksa la rusée, Croisée Michelle.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Dites moi les spécialistes, j'aurais besoin d'une confirmation. J'ai débloqué l'entraînement il y a quelques jours et on a fait le premier avec ma guilde hier. Est-ce qu'il y a une limite quelconque (en dehors du temps de construction évidemment) ou tant que j'ai des entraînements de dispo, je peux les lancer et gagner de l'influence ? A priori et après quelques recherches, je dirai non, mais si on pouvait me confirmer/infirmer, je ne serai pas contre.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Dites moi les spécialistes, j'aurais besoin d'une confirmation. J'ai débloqué l'entraînement il y a quelques jours et on a fait le premier avec ma guilde hier. Est-ce qu'il y a une limite quelconque (en dehors du temps de construction évidemment) ou tant que j'ai des entraînements de dispo, je peux les lancer et gagner de l'influence ? A priori et après quelques recherches, je dirai non, mais si on pouvait me confirmer/infirmer, je ne serai pas contre.


Tu peux en lancer autant que tu veux d'affiler.
Par contre, ça ne vaut clairement pas le coup de les accélérer.

----------


## Kiyo

Tit up, entrainement demain comme d'hab à 18 h, attention au changement d'heure  ::):

----------


## olih

Allez hop, un petit up pour rappel.
Ce soir 18h.

----------


## Kiyo

Présente !

----------


## Shoran

Sauf imprévu, j'y serai.

----------


## Kiyo

Bonne petite session, avec tout un tas de mobs bien durs dont on a triomphé sans souci bien entendu, enfin sauf pour Mayana mais bon, elle niveau 65 ou 66, nous niveau 57 c'était pas génial génial aussi....

Par contre, gros mal de tête sur la fin donc je zappe les missions de ce soir, en espérant qu'il y ait du monde jeudi pour le rattrapage  ::):

----------


## Maderone

Oh c'est dommage, c'était la soirée précurseur. Loot assuré d'un précu dans un coffre. Mince alors.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Sois pas méchant avec Kiyo ou je te mords  :tired:

----------


## Maderone

Je n'attends que ça  ::trollface::

----------


## Kiyo

> Oh c'est dommage, c'était la soirée précurseur. Loot assuré d'un précu dans un coffre. Mince alors.


Tu sais j'en ai déjà 2 (fin 1 un quart) dans ma banque et je ne sais pas quoi en faire  ::ninja:: 

D'ailleurs quand j'y pense je les ai eu tous les 2 en forgeant des trucs obtenus dans les coffres de ces missions il me semble  ::P: 

Edit : enfin du coup jme pose la question : y'a vraiment quelqu'un qui en a loot un hier ou c'est juste que Maderone est méchant ?

----------


## olih

> Tu sais j'en ai déjà 2 (fin 1 un quart) dans ma banque et je ne sais pas quoi en faire 
> 
> D'ailleurs quand j'y pense je les ai eu tous les 2 en forgeant des trucs obtenus dans les coffres de ces missions il me semble 
> 
> Edit : enfin du coup jme pose la question : y'a vraiment quelqu'un qui en a loot un hier ou c'est juste que Maderone est méchant ?


Réponse B à priori.

----------


## Vaaahn

D, la réponse D!!!

----------


## garmid

C'est vot' dernière bafouille?

----------


## olih

Petit up : ce soir 18h comme chaque dimanche, allons tuer Teesa la louche  ::trollface:: .

----------


## revanwolf

> Petit up : ce soir 18h comme chaque dimanche, allons tuer Teesa la louche .


ou 6-RUS  ::trollface::

----------


## Leybi

Ça se fait encore l'entraide sur les entraînements de chasse ? J'ai un peu raté le coche à l'époque, ma guilde perso vient seulement d'avoir le rang 3 d'Art de la guerre... Dispo si y'a encore des motivés !

----------


## Wizi

Oui, ça se fait toujours, en général on est 6-7 le dimanche à 18h à faire nos entraînements de chasse pour nos guildes perso.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ah tiens, il me semblait bien que j'avais oublié un truc, genre acheter de l'influence et développer les arts de la guerre  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Slurp

Mmmmm, peut être que dimanche.....  :;):  :teaser:

----------


## Maderone

Nooooooooooooooooooooo le jour où je comptais m'y mettre sérieusement ! 
Pourqouuaaaaaaa

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Nooooooooooooooooooooo le jour où je comptais m'y mettre sérieusement ! 
> Pourqouuaaaaaaa


Ouai enfin je dis ça mais je serai peut être encore scotché devant FF8  ::ninja:: 
On verra bien  ::trollface::

----------


## olih

> Ouai enfin je dis ça mais je serai peut être encore scotché devant FF8 
> On verra bien


Si j'y pense, je viendrai te chercher  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

FF8 c'est pas l'épisode gnan-gnan autour de l'histoire d'amour avec la brunette en bleue ?  ::o:

----------


## Maximelene

Critique pas Linoa toi !

----------


## Mr Slurp

On à déjà fait le 7 avec Orgazmo, c'est du revival plutôt sympa. Le scénario du 8 est pas vraiment le meilleur, mais tout n'est pas à jeter. Et puis revenir 10 ans après se rendre compte qu'on optimise bien plus qu'avant notre avancée dans le jeu, c'est plaisant (revers de la médaille, on connait tellement bien le jeu que ça nous retire toute difficulté).

Bref on s'éclate.

----------


## Kiyo

Entraînements à 18h ou tout le monde il est en mcm ?

----------


## Sephil

Je serai là en principe.

----------


## Kiyo

Pas là dimanche perso. Bon week end de Pâques !

----------


## revanwolf

Pas certain d'être la non plus.

----------


## ivanoff

> Pas là dimanche perso. Bon week end de Pâques !


on pourra pas ce mettre derrière toi  ::cry::

----------


## tibere

idem pourrais pas;o(

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bon, les 3500 pour débloquer art de la guerre 3, ok ...
MAIS, comment tu débloques la génération de bounty, qui coute visiblement 30 000 points d'influence ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Bon, les 3500 pour débloquer art de la guerre 3, ok ...
> MAIS, comment tu débloques la génération de bounty, qui coute visiblement 30 000 points d'influence ?


Les entrainements de chasse à la prime se débloquent sans avoir débloqué les chasses à la prime elle même.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Oh.
D'accord.
Bon, je lance tout ça ... J'ai perdu 10 po à lancer archi trois en allant trop vite cette aprem ...

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Les events mondiaux c'est 50k réput'.... =°

----------


## olih

/!\ Déterrage de folie /!\

Alors après avoir discuté avec certaines personnes ce soir sur mumble, je propose de relancer à l'essai les entrainements de chasse à la prime histoire de voir.
Rendez vous dimanche 1er Mars à 18h, prenez vos plus beau persos et pointez vous sur mumble.
On avisera sur place.

REPONDEZ MAINTENANT !!!!

----------


## Kiyo

Présente !

----------


## Leybi

Préseeeeent !

bon, par contre pas sûr d'être là ce dimanche  ::(:

----------


## lPyl

Peut être présent! (ou peut être pas :D )

----------


## Sephil

Si j'y pense entre 2 greater rifts sur D3 je viendrai peut être...
Pour me cacher derrière Kiyo  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Présente !


Tout de suite, ça donne envie de venir.


 ::ninja:: 






> Pour me cacher derrière Kiyo


Ah, va y avoir de la coopération. 


Tout le monde derrière Kiyo





 ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

::trollface::

----------


## Kiyo

Vu que c'était bien sympa la semaine dernière, des gens pour refaire la même demain, même heure ? Parce que bon, on n'a pas vu nos mascottes, Yanonka, 6rus, Tarban, faut y remédier !

----------


## atavus

> Vu que c'était bien sympa la semaine dernière, des gens pour refaire la même demain, même heure ? Parce que bon, on n'a pas vu nos mascottes, Yanonka, 6rus, Tarban, faut y remédier !


Toi, tu étais là. ::trollface::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Vu que c'était bien sympa la semaine dernière, des gens pour refaire la même demain, même heure ? Parce que bon, on n'a pas vu nos mascottes, Yanonka, 6rus, Tarban, faut y remédier !


Et puis, on a pas assez eu tessa la louche. Du moins, pas suffisamment pour que tu finisse cachée derrière un arbre ou un caillou.

----------


## olih

Demain ? Même heure, même port ?

----------


## ivanoff

je serai probablement de la partie avec mes chansons pourries  ::P:

----------


## Kiyo

Je serai probablement de la partie après avoir "mute" Ivanoff

----------


## olih

La question est :
Alors on remet ça Dimanche ?

----------


## Kiyo

Je ne serai pas là ni ce dimanche, ni celui d'après. Par contre si un de ces soirs y'en a qui veulent se faire une tit session, y compris après les missions de guilde dimanche soir, je suis partante  ::):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Bon, je remonte le topic pour savoir si y'a du monde intéressé pour défoncer la mouille de quelques bandits activement recherchés par les autorités krytiennes.

En théorie, Kiyo devrait être là (vu qu'elle n'a rien précisé).

Troubadours bienvenus. (pour le plaisir de Kiyo)

----------


## Kiyo

> En théorie, Kiyo devrait être là


Oui




> Troubadours bienvenus


Non

----------


## atavus

Je suis pas là les deux prochains week end. ::sad:: 

Pourquoi tant de haine ? ::cry::

----------


## Mr Slurp

Que j'aime le titre de ce topic  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

Moi aussi. ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je crois que c'est un sentiment partagé par la quasi totalité des participants de l'entraide de guilde, avec une seule exception.  ::siffle::

----------


## Kiyo

Dis moi Slurp, tu ne voudrais pas te prendre une wii u et mario kart par hasard ?

Enfin en attendant, Tatsu prendra pour vous  ::siffle::

----------


## Bartinoob

Monsieur Slurp, vous êtes grand, beau et fort  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Dis moi Slurp, tu ne voudrais pas te prendre une wii u et mario kart par hasard ?
> 
> Enfin en attendant, Tatsu prendra pour vous


Vu l’expérience que j'ai eu par le passé sur DoubleDash et SMK Wii, tu risquerais de finir déçue (et deuxième  ::P: )

----------


## gnouman

> Dis moi Slurp, tu ne voudrais pas te prendre une wii u et mario kart par hasard ?
> 
> Enfin en attendant, Tatsu prendra pour vous


Satoru Kiyo Iwata tente de nous vendre sa console en douce! Honteux! Je demande des sanctions envers cette personne, comme par exemple un recyclage de son Bifrost avec un kit blanc!  ::o:

----------


## Kiyo

> Satoru Kiyo Iwata tente de nous vendre sa console en douce!


C'est faux, je le fais ouvertement monsieur !

Sinon juste pour prévenir je serai pas là pour les entraînements  ::(:

----------


## Kiyo

J'en ai déjà parlé sur mumble la semaine dernière du coup je pose ma question ici : est-ce que ça en tenterait certains qu'on déplace l'horaire des entraînements et qu'on les fasse plutôt à la suite des missions de guilde soit vers 21h30 - 21h45 le dimanche ?

Ça se fait relativement vite surtout qu'on est au final peu nombreux et je pense que c'est plus facile pour certains qui voudraient venir de tout enchaîner plutôt que d'être dispo en fin d'aprem.

----------


## atavus

Vu que tu as looté un portail de bêta; ma réponse sera non.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je plussoie la remarque de atavus !

----------


## ivanoff

J'étais plutôt pour avant de connaitre la nouvelle. Je suis donc du même avis que mes infortunés camarades.

----------


## lPyl

Moi je suis pour o/. (juste pour pas faire comme les autres)

----------


## XspawnLpc

> Je plussoie la remarque de atavus !


Et maintenant t'es mis dans le même sac que kyo    ::huh::

----------


## Kiyo

Merci Ipyl  ::cry:: 

Donc sinon, sérieusement, toute aigritude mise à part, ça vous tenterait ?

----------


## Kiyo

Bon, j'ai de gros soucis d'internet puisque je n'ai plus internet en fait  :tired: 

Dans le cas idéal où ça revient d'ici demain soir, j’enchaînerai volontiers quelques entraînements après les missions de guilde. Y aurait-il des intéressés du coup ? 

Je précise, on fait les entraînements pour ceux qui veulent de l'influence pour leur guilde perso, mais si d'autres joueurs ont envie de découvrir d'autres boss de prime que les habituels Trillia et Pobadoo ça peut être l'occasion de le faire, sur beaucoup d'entre eux y'a de petites strats et ils sont sympas à faire  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

Pédale plus vite, ça devrait se relancer.

----------


## atavus

> Bon, j'ai de gros soucis d'internet puisque je n'ai plus internet en fait


C'est le karma çà. ::ninja::

----------


## Kiyo

Bon finalement je ne serai pas là du week end, ou du moins pas avant dimanche fin d'aprem/soir, donc m'attendez pas pour les entraînements.

----------


## Kiyo

J'ai retrouvé une connexion internet  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol:: 

Du coup est-ce que vous avez fait des entraînements très récemment et si non est-ce que ça en tenterait certains d'en enchaîner 2 ou 3 par personne demain ? Je pensais à après les missions de guilde ou sinon à les faire vers 18h, comme au bon vieux temps. Bref, on avisera si y'a des gens déjà.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> J'ai retrouvé une connexion internet


Zut, les vacances sont déjà terminées  ::sad::

----------


## atavus

> Zut, les vacances sont déjà terminées


Merde quoi, c'était tellement bien. ::|:

----------


## ivanoff

Yeah kyo !!!!! j'ai des nouvelles musique à te faire écouter ou endurer ca dépends du point de vue ^^

----------


## Kiyo

Oh chouette Ivanoff, mais apparemment nous ne sommes que deux, donc tant pis, on reporte ça à plus tard...













Spoiler Alert! 


Bon en vrai on est 3 pour le moment, on va partir sur les faire après les missions de guilde et on verra bien si y'a d'autres intéressés.

----------


## XspawnLpc

je suis  toujours partant

----------


## Kiyo

Merci, une réponse sérieuse, je suis émue, je savais que je pouvais compter sur toi  ::'(:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je suis en train de monter ...
En fait, je ne sais pas trop ce que je monte.
Je voudrais faire des entrainements de chasse à la prime, et j'ai l'impression que ça coute cher (genre ... 2 po + 10 po + 20 po) à upgrader art de la guerre ...
Suis-je perdue ?  ::sad::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Ça ne coûte pas si cher.
Il faut simplement débloquer Art de la Guerre 3.

Soit : 

500 - Art de la guerre niveau 1
1000 - Art de la guerre niveau 2
5000 - Art de la guerre niveau 3

Ensuite, il faut préparer quelques entraînements de primes qui coûtent 300 l'unité et rapportent 3000.

Donc, 6500 influences pour les up + 300 pour une première prime.

Y'en a pour 7 lettres de 1000 influence à 2 po pièce = 14po.





Par contre, il me faut 120 000 influence pour terminer mes upgrades, ça devient compliqué...

----------


## XspawnLpc

moi m'en faut 180 000. faudrait en faire 2-3 fois par semaines a ce rythme pour tout construire avant hot

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Ensuite, il faut préparer quelques entraînements de primes qui coûtent 300 l'unité et rapportent 3000...


C'est que je me suis perdue au début avec la grotte  ::sad:: 
J'aurais mieux fait de faire direct Art de la Guerre 3, mais je ne sais pas si c'est que je ne suis pas particulièrement douée, ou si le système est pas super clair ... quand je passe la souris sur les entrainements de chasse à la prime, il me donne l'icone de ce qu'il me manque, mais pas le niveau.
Donc, dans deux jours j'aurai arts de la guerre lvl3, je pourrai faire des entrainements ... et chaque entrainement rapporte 3000 si complété ?
Autant de fois que je le veux par jour ?  ::o: 
Les chasses à la prime tout court rapportent plus ?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Oui, mais il faut construire chaque "entrainement de prime de guilde" qui est un consommable et qui coûte 300 influence et en donne 3000 quand réussi.
La création de chaque entrainement prenant 24h.

----------


## ivanoff

il faut 3jours pour un entrainement pas 24h.

----------


## Kiyo

Y'aurait des volontaires pour une tite session vendredi soir à 21h00 par exemple ?

----------


## ivanoff

je pourrais pas à cette heure la :/ , mais vers minuit la il y aurait une chance  ::):

----------


## Sephil

Ouais, pas sûr d'être là à 21h aussi. Ce soir ça m'irait bien par contre.  ::P: 
Comme ça ça laisse 3 jours pour remettre des entraînements en file avant dimanche. ^^

----------


## Kiyo

Pas là ce soir pour ma part, ni dimanche, ni dimanche prochain d'ailleurs  ::(:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Y'aurait des volontaires pour une tite session vendredi soir à 21h00 par exemple ?


Impossible pour moi, j'ai un raid McM à la même heure...

----------


## Lee Tchii

Faut que je lance un entrainement  ::o: 
Donc désolée :/ et puis j'ai plage !

----------


## olih

:tired:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Faut que je lance un entrainement 
> Donc désolée :/ et puis j'ai plage !


Cette fausse excuse, on sait tous que tu ne sort plus de chez toi, tu pleure déjà suffisamment pour les dommages infligés à ta voiture !

(Et oui, faut que tu ai des entraînements déjà _construits_)

----------


## Kiyo

Ce sera donc pour une autre fois 

Spoiler Alert! 


avec un peu de chance pendant les vacances d'Ivanoff  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ah mais ce soir j'ai vraiment plage.
Comme mardi et mercredi soir.
Faut être con comme moi pour habiter à 10 minutes de la mer et pas se déplacer parce "ah mais le soir il faut plus assez froid".
Canicule. CA-NU-CULE.
Oui je craque !

----------


## purEcontact

> Canicule. CA-*NU*-*CUL*E.
> Oui je craque !


T'as raison, le naturisme et se trimbaler les balloch' à l'air, y'a que ça de vrai !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Si mon clavier se met à parler pour mon moi profond, où va le monde ?  ::o:

----------


## atavus

> Canicule. CA-NU-CULE.
> Oui je craque !






> Si mon clavier se met à parler pour mon moi profond, où va le monde ?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

ça mériterai une quote dans le topic des citations  ::ninja::

----------


## ivanoff

> Ce sera donc pour une autre fois 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> avec un peu de chance pendant les vacances d'Ivanoff


Qui te dit que je pars en vacances ? Mouahahahahahaha

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Kiyo a pas encore compris qu'il part en vacances avec un laptop, son micro et une connexion 4G pour pouvoir être toujours présent  ::P:

----------


## XspawnLpc

Et donc pour ce soir y'a encore des intéressés ?

----------


## ivanoff

je suis partant ce soir après les missions de guilde

----------


## Kiyo

Des gens pour en faire demain soir ?

----------


## XspawnLpc

pas sur d'être là samedi, ou tard

----------


## ivanoff

je suis partant pour ce soir, si vous en faites mais que je ne suis pas en jeu, n'hésitez pas a me contacter sur steam.

(@Kiyo : je t'es envoyé une invitation sur steam)

----------


## Kiyo

Bon du coup on partirait sur ce soir à 21h et on serait 4, encore un ou deux de plus et ça sera parfait !

----------


## Andeim

Je vais pas vous rejoindre de suite, je suis que lvl 10  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ai lancé la construction de mon premier entrainement de chasse à la prime  ::love:: 
Mais je me pose une question : l'entrainement coute 300 et rapporte 3000 si réussi ... La prime elle-même coute 200 mais rapporte combien ?
Bisous

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

La prime ne rapporte pas d'influence, seul l'entrainement donne 3000 d'influence.

----------


## Kiyo

Ça en tenterait d'en faire ce soir, vers 21h par exemple ?

----------


## atavus

Non.

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'en aurai qu'une, ou même pas finie  ::sad::

----------


## XspawnLpc

je suis là

----------


## Sephil

Oui !

----------


## Kiyo

Presque parfait, il nous en faudrait encore un ou deux de plus et ce serait nickel !

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ai eu une journée difficile hier  ::sad::  donc j'ai oublié ...

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

T'inquiète, j'étais pas là non plus.

(en fait, je me dis que Kiyo devait parler de nous deux... pour les manquants)

----------


## XspawnLpc

A retenir qu'on a croisé pas mal de guilde qui faisaient des chasses. Du coup le mercredi soir c'est cool car on peut trouver de l'aide en map.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Le dimanche soir aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Kiyo

Des volontaires pour des entraînements jeudi soir, genre vers 21h00 ?

----------


## atavus

Non.

----------


## revanwolf

pas possible jeudi, dispo seulement a partir de vendredi  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Pas vraiment dispo vendredi mais dispo jeudi *chieuse*

----------


## Kiyo

Bah moi ça me va d'en faire jeudi et samedi soir par exemple  ::P:

----------


## XspawnLpc

évidement partant si je suis là.

me manque plus "que" 105 000  ::(:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Il m'en manque que 75 000 pour ma part.
J'ai 10 entraînements de prêts  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Il me manque tout :smile:

----------


## ivanoff

je serai peut etre de la partie selon les musiques que je pourrai trouvé d'ici la pour faire plaisir a kiyo  ::ninja::

----------


## Kiyo

Rappel : tentative d’entraînements ce soir si y'a assez de monde. On peut d'ailleurs commencer à 20h30 si certains veulent pas que ça finisse trop tard et en faire 1, 2, 3 ou 18 selon la motivation du moment.

----------


## Sephil

Je vote pour 10 ! 18 j'ai pas assez de stock !  ::ninja::

----------


## XspawnLpc

on remet ça  ce soir ou demain ?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je ne sais pas trop si je serai dispo ce soir. Demain, c'est sûr que non.
Ça m'arrangerais qu'on fasse ça plutôt le weekend ^^:

----------


## Kiyo

Moi ce soir je suis pour, tout le contraire de Tatsu en fait, le week end ça m'arrange pas des masses.

Donc je me connecterai ce soir vers 21h, si y'a des gens, j'en suis !

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'pourrai en faire qu'une  ::sad::  j'ai lancé une grosse construction avant.

----------


## Sephil

Ok ce soir, si j'oublie pas de regarder l'heure pendant que je farm sur Diablo 3 !  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

Bon ben voilà, j'étais trop absorbé par D3  ::P:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Ça a été annulé par ta faute donc.  ::ninja:: 

Nous n'étions que trois, ce qui est un poil léger.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Méchant !

----------


## Kiyo

Mr Olih m'a prévenue qu'entre la bêta mcm et l'event de fin de semaine ça allait être tendu d'en motiver pour les entraînements mais je tente quand même le coup.

Du coup, des gens pour les entraînements mercredi soir à partir de 20h30/21h ? Ou alors mercredi en fin d'aprem, genre à 18h ?

----------


## olih

Elle a dit monsieur  :Mellow2:

----------


## atavus

Non.

----------


## Lee Tchii

20h30 mercredi, c'est bon pour moi.
18h ça risque d'être plus tendu ... 18h30 sinon ?

----------


## Tigermilk

Hey, puis je me joindre à vous, j'ai loupé les missions de guilde dimanche ?

----------


## Kiyo

> Elle a dit monsieur


T'as vu, je suis sympa hein, donc tu viens hein dis  ::lol:: 


Sinon 18h30 ça me va aussi, à voir si y'a d'autres intéressés et si oui ce qu'ils préfèrent, moi de toute façon j'ai pas mal de dispo en ce moment  ::ninja:: 


Par contre Tigermilk on fait les entraînements de chasse, pas les chasses, la seule récompense c'est 3000 d'influence pour la guilde qui lance. Cela dit j'ai des chasses à la prime de niveau 1 dispo, si ça peut en arranger je peux en lancer une sans souci pour ceux qui ont loupé les chasses dimanche, suffit de me dire quand.

----------


## atavus

> Sinon 18h30 ça me va aussi, à voir si y'a d'autres intéressés et si oui ce qu'ils préfèrent, moi de toute façon j'ai pas mal de dispo en ce moment


Ça change pas en octobre ? ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

> Hey, puis je me joindre à vous, j'ai loupé les missions de guilde dimanche ?


ça sert à rien que tu viennent vu que c'est des entrainement de guilde perso et pas ceux de cpc.




> moi de toute façon j'ai pas mal de dispo en ce moment


Oh en même temps vu le boulot que tu fais  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

18h30, ça me va, mais je n'aurais probablement le temps que de faire un unique run.

----------


## ivanoff

hey ! je serais peut etre de la partie mercredi mais ca serait plus vers 20h30 pour moi dans tout les cas envoyer moi un message sur steam si je reponds pas, bah vous avez votre reponse  ::P:

----------


## Kiyo

Bon du coup c'est décidé pour 18h30 !





Cela dit je me reconnecterai aussi vers 20h30, perso il m'en faut 7 pour avoir mon dernier niveau 6 alors si y'a d'autres gens dispo et motivés à ce moment là ça m'ira aussi, 

Spoiler Alert! 


même si y'a Ivanoff

  ::ninja:: 



Oh, et Papry et Revan, je vous merde !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Non mais après 20h30, ça me va aussi hein ^^'

----------


## revanwolf

> Oh, et Papry et Revan, je vous merde !


Bon je viens pas alors.  ::P:

----------


## atavus

> Oh, et Papry et Revan, je vous merde !


Je comptais pas venir de toute manière, mais merci bien. ::ninja::

----------


## Kiyo

Bon je vais quand même attendre de voir si on est assez nombreux avant de revenir sur ce que j'ai dit  ::ninja:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Allez, venez, y'aura Tarban, 6 rus et Yanonka, vous pouvez pas rater ça !

----------


## olih

Si je suis là, peut être viendrais je.

----------


## atavus

> Bon je vais quand même attendre de voir si on est assez nombreux avant de revenir sur ce que j'ai dit


Je vais rester un connard et ne pas venir. ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil



----------


## Lee Tchii

> Je vais rester un canard et ne pas venir.


Fixaid  ::ninja:: 

Ma cheffe me retient au boulot, donc apriori ça sera plutôt 20h30 finalement  ::sad::

----------


## Kiyo

Du coup mini session à 18h30 et je reviendrai tout à l'heure voir si y'a encore des motivés !

----------


## Kiyo

Hello, zêtes libre pour une session demain ? Toujours pareil, 2 horaires proposés 18h30 ou 20h30, on voit selon l'horaire choisi par Ivanoff, et on choisit l'autre.

Ou sinon vous dites si vous êtes partants et quand vous préférez, on avisera  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

20h-20h30 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kiyo

Ah bah ça m'irait aussi, mais bon, pour le moment nous ne sommes que 2, donc ça risque d'être un poil juste  ::P: 

Tant pis, je reproposerai un autre soir, il m'en faut juste 3 toutes petites pour avoir mon dernier niveau 6  ::'(:

----------


## revanwolf

Moi j'indique jamais si je suis présent(même si me voir sur le mumble est une bonne indication en général).

----------


## Sephil

ça me dit bien, aux deux horaires  ::):

----------


## Kiyo

Bon du coup jme pointerai à 20h environ, on verra bien  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Désolée, j'ai perdu un bout de dent hier, ça m'a perturbé  ::cry::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Désolée, j'ai perdu un bout de dent hier, ça m'a perturbé


Lee Tchii tombe en ruine !  ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

> Désolée, j'ai perdu un bout de dent hier, ça m'a perturbé


Ah ben forcement à force de croquer les pièces d'or ça fait des dégâts.  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Un chewing gum ! Un chewing gum !  ::cry::

----------


## atavus

> Un chewing gum ! Un chewing gum !


 :haha:  Tu as des dents de lait ?

----------


## Kiyo

On était 5 donc on a quand même pu les faire ce qui m'a permis d'avoir mon dernier niveau 6 \o/ Bon ça servira sans doute à rien mais je suis contente quand même.

Cela étant dit je continuerai de proposer des tites soirées entraînements parce que j'aime bien et si vous voulez en faire n'hésitez pas à me sonner !

----------


## atavus

> On était 5 donc on a quand même pu les faire ce qui m'a permis d'avoir mon dernier niveau 6 \o/ Bon ça servira sans doute à rien mais je suis contente quand même.
> 
> Cela étant dit je continuerai de proposer des tites soirées entraînements parce que j'aime bien et si vous voulez en faire n'hésitez pas à me sonner !


Je veux en faire une, maintenant!!!!!!!!! ::ninja::

----------


## Kiyo

Hey hey,

Je m'y prends un peu tard pour demander mais ça en tenterait d'en faire ce soir à partir de 21h ?

----------


## Sephil

Pourquoi pas !

----------


## revanwolf

Moi c'est simple,si tu me voie sur le mumble c'est que je suis partant.

----------


## Kiyo

Petite question : parmi les adeptes des guildes perso, certains seraient intéressés par un groupage capture de hall de guilde ? On m'a dit que c'était faisable à un petit nombre et ça me tenterait bien d'avoir mon hall aussi.

----------


## ivanoff

Je serai intéressé également même si une fois le hall de guilde eu, il sera très vide hahahaha

----------


## revanwolf

> Petite question : parmi les adeptes des guildes perso, certains seraient intéressés par un groupage capture de hall de guilde ? On m'a dit que c'était faisable à un petit nombre et ça me tenterait bien d'avoir mon hall aussi.


je croyais que t’étais pauvre.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kiyo

Oui, du coup ça me permettrait d'avoir un hall de pauvre vide. Mais le mien à moi. Pour le moment on s'en contentera.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ça m’intéresserait et de t'aider, et de libérer le mien  ::o:

----------


## sombrelame

pareil je veux bien aider et faire le mien

----------


## revanwolf

Vous êtes au courant que le hall de guilde demande 100 po pour pouvoir lancer l'expédition pour le débloquer.

Pour certain c'est pas grand chose mais je pensais pas kiyo et lee tchii avait autant de po à balancer par la fenêtre.  :Manif:

----------


## Kiyo

Ahhh.... Oui je comprends mieux le souci.... Donc non je n'étais pas au courant, non je n'ai pas les po mais j'ai des trucs à vendre, ca devrait le faire. Merci de l'info  ::P:

----------


## lPyl

Ahah, au début j'allais dire que j"étais partant aussi. Puis j'ai vu le post de revan :D.

----------


## ivanoff

c'est vrai que le post de revan refroidi les ardeurs hahaha mais j'aiderais quand même ceux qui veulent le faire si je suis present  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

100 po pour tenter ou 100 po une seule fois ?
Greumph ...

----------


## revanwolf

100 po/hall (tentatives illimité normalement).

----------


## Kiyo

Bon si déjà c'est tentatives illimitées c'est une bonne chose. En ce qui me concerne 100 po est en effet une grosse somme mais ca continue à me tenter. Mais là pour le moment le nombre de volontaires est un peu trop restreint, à voir si d'autres se manifestent soit pour leur hall soit simplement pour aider.

----------


## R_K

Pour rassurer un peu, dans ma guilde on a eu notre hall en étant cinq. Il y avait deux rôdeurs, un revenant, un faucheur et un cataclyste/élémentaliste ( je ne suis plus sûr pour lui ).

----------


## Kiyo

En effet, c'est bon à savoir, merci  ::P:

----------


## revanwolf

selon that_shaman il est possible de claim un hall avec 3 personnes.

----------


## atavus

> selon that_shaman il est possible de claim un hall avec 3 personnes.
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CcQF2xwXEAE6lZR.jpg:large


Tu oublies qu'il y a Kiyo dans le groupe. ::ninja::

----------


## gnouman

> Tu oublies qu'il y a Kiyo dans le groupe.


le facteur Kiyo c'est x2 ou c'est ² ?  :X1:

----------


## atavus

> le facteur Kiyo c'est x2 ou c'est ² ?


Exponentiel.

----------

